# Sloppy hand wheel on SB 16.



## Jimw (Jan 27, 2013)

The pinion shaft and apron casting has a lot of wear on my SB 16 lathe. The wick was worn off as it enters the bore for the shaft. No surprising since I figured it was never oiled since the last time it was painted. All the oil cups were painted shut. The bore is so scored that it looks like a screw thread.

I am thinking of boring, or drilling reaming, the bore in the casting to clean it up, recut the wick slot, turning down the pinion shaft and sleeving it to fit the bore. The lathe will function fine without the repair just think it would be nicer.

What do you think? Any suggestions?


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 28, 2013)

When I worked on my 16" SB apron most of the wear was in the casting so I just bored and bushed it. But you've got alot of wear on that shaft. If it was me I'd cut the old shaft off,  bore the gear out and weld a new oversize shaft in it. Then set it up and turn it back to standard.
I'd bore and bush the apron also.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 28, 2013)

I have repaired machines the way your thinking Jim.  I also think you should bore and bush the hand wheel.  There is a company in St Paul MN that sells off the shelf bushings < Gobeilco.com>

You can bush the hand wheel or sleeve the pinion like you said.  If you could find a new one then you would not have an issue.  
I have a few SB parts out in my pole barn.  Next spring I should make up a list of the parts I have and let you guys fight over them...ha ha.  I know I have some 1/2 nuts and misc gears, etc.


----------



## Jimw (Jan 28, 2013)

Richard,

Thanks.

if you find an 80t or 64t gear 1" thick 12dp, I am in desperate need. My 80 has several striped teeth with 2 in a row in some places. The 64t is missing 1 and a half in a row. Does that make it a 62.5 tooth gear?

also looking for a graduated dial for a SB 16 compound, I think the 13 and 14s are the same size. And possible the compound screw. An original carriage lock bolt would be nice, mine was bent and snapped while attempting to straitened it.


----------



## Jimw (Jan 28, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> When I worked on my 16" SB apron most of the wear was in the casting so I just bored and bushed it. But you've got alot of wear on that shaft. If it was me I'd cut the old shaft off,  bore the gear out and weld a new oversize shaft in it. Then set it up and turn it back to standard.
> I'd bore and bush the apron also.




if I had a welder that would be a solution. I have a line on an oxy-acetylene set still haggling over price.


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 28, 2013)

The other option is if you have a way to broach a keyway in the gear you could bore it out and key the new shaft to it.

The other thing I did when I worked on mine was add a oil cup for the hand wheel shaft.


----------



## Jimw (Jan 28, 2013)

I was thinking about oiler for the shaft after seeing on on a Different brad. Nice mod.


----------



## Richard King (Jan 28, 2013)

Take a picture of the gear laying on a piece of paper with the sizes written on the paper.  So when I go out to the barn I will know what to look for.  I have a manual someplace with several model SB lathes in it, but not sure where it is now.
Rich

PS  I had another thought about the pinion,  take a clean up cut on the worn area and knurl it then press on (with lock-tite) a bushing on it and bore the worn hole to fit the bushing.


----------



## Jimw (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Sloppy hand wheel on SB 16*

Richard,

Here are the pictures of the gears. ( strange they are right side up on my computer.)

Thanks


----------



## HSS (Jan 29, 2013)

Don, I did the same thing to my carriage hand wheel on my 13 SBL.


----------



## Jimw (May 8, 2013)

A while back I fixed this. Here is what I did.

I reamed the casting out to clean it up. 




Turned the shaft down to the ID of 1/2" black pipe on the Branes lathe.





 Drove a piece of 1/2" black pipe on that was laying around.





Turned the shaft to fit the reamed casting. 
Then turned the end of the shaft to fit the hand wheel and drilled to expose the original taper pin holes.





Test fit and installed. Works nice and smooth.


----------



## Frank Fox (May 14, 2013)

Jim
  Sounds like you need the sadel lock bolt, Saw one on E-Bay a while back, dont know what size it was. I think I remember it saying it was for a SB-13?
  Let me know if you still want the sadel lock and/or the threading dial. For the SB-16
Frank


----------

